# Chef D's Spanish Rice and Guacamole



## Delicious-chefD (Dec 8, 2011)

What you will need:
-1cup brown rice
-1can tomatoes
-ground turkey
-1 lemon
-1 yellow onion
-2 avocados 
-1/2 cup mayonnaise 
-1/2 cup sour cream
-seasoning: salt, pepper, paprika
-butter
-1 cup of cheese (Mexican blend is good)

How to make:
-cook brown rice
   -bring 2cups of water to a boil
   -add in rice, turn heat to low
Cover 25 min or until tender
-in separate pan:
  -sauté onion in butter
  -add your seasoning
  -add can of tomatoes
  -add ground turkey and brown
-mix everything in with your brown rice
 *there is your Mexican rice, set to the side as you mix up your guacamole*

Guacamole:
-chop onion, place in bowl
-clean out your pits in avacados and scoop avocado into bowl
-mix in mayonnaise, sourcream and seasonings
-add a little lemon juice to keep dip from turning brown
-mix everything together ( you may add hot sauce for added flavor)

Now with your Spanish rice and guacamole finished, scoop rice onto plate and top with your guacamole sprinkle with cheese ) D-E-L-I-C-I-O-U-S

Enjoy


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd leave out the mayo that's just me.  Messican food is usually more sour cream, no?


----------



## Delicious-chefD (Dec 8, 2011)

I love mayonnaise so I like to slip a little in when I can  makes guacamole more creamy in my opinion, but your right you may choose to skip the mayo... After all it is your guacamole


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 8, 2011)

<------------- I'm not the world's biggest mayonnaise fan if you can't tell lol.


----------



## Delicious-chefD (Dec 9, 2011)

Ohhh I can tell you you dont like the mayo lol


----------



## rodriguezk96 (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow this guacamole recipe sounds good I think I going to try it my guacamole recipe is very quick and simple just red onions, tomatoes, salt and pepper and of course the avocados that's it.Oh but you guys need to try my Puerto Rican rice is really yummy 

http://rodriguezk96.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-make-Guacamole-from-scratch-in-less-than-10-minutes


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 5, 2012)

*Quesillo de Oaxaca Or Queso Fresco Or Cotija ?*

Hola, 

Do you suggest Quesillo de Oaxaca since it melts well, or a young fresh cow cheese which is slightly salty like Queso Fresco or Cotija which is an aged cow variety ? 

Could this be made with a Valencian short grain rice or is arborio verses whole wheat rice; or a long grain white ? 

I have product availability to Valencian and Italian rices of all varieties. 

Thanks,
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 5, 2012)

Mayo, sour cream + avocado could be very tasty, I do not know. What I do know it is Not called Guacamole.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2012)

No mayo, cheese or sour cream in my guac.

I use jalapeño, garlic, lime juice salt and a smidge of cilantro.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 6, 2012)

*Mexican Cheese Variety & Rice Question*

Sincerely, Thanks for all the replies on all the other ingredients ...

*** However, I asked 2 specific questions:

1) Can I use VALENCIAN SHORT GRAIN RICE ? ( not or whole wheat or whole meal Brown rice ) and / or is LONG GRAIN VALENCIAN better for this recipe ? ( I live in Spain ).

2) I have availability to purchase MEXICAN CHEESE -- I asked which type in original post of 5th Sunday; oaxaca or cotija ? 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 6, 2012)

*Valencian Short Grain Rice verses Brown ?*

@ Jade Turner,

I am writing to thank you for re-sending the recipe however, if you kindly re-read my note, I had just asked for confirmation on 2 questions:

a)  Mexican cheese used in recipe ? Oaxaca ? Cotija ? Or a mix ? 

b)  Due to fact,  I live in the Mediterranean, and brown rice is not so easy to find for starters, and personally: 

I prefer Short Grain or Long Grain Valencian or Italian Arborio which is used to make risotto --- 

Which rice best substitutes the brown ? 

Thanks 

Margaux.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Jade Turner,
> 
> I am writing to thank you for re-sending the recipe however, if you kindly re-read my note, I had just asked for confirmation on 2 questions:
> 
> ...


 
I don't think these folks were replying to you directly, but to the thread in general. Just like I did above, Jadeturners used the "Quote" feature in their reply and wasn't necessarily reposting the recipe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Jade Turner,
> 
> I am writing to thank you for re-sending the recipe however, if you kindly re-read my note, I had just asked for confirmation on 2 questions:
> 
> ...



In answer to your questions, I always use long grain rice in MY Spanish rice dishes, Queso fresco for the cheese if I am using Mexican cheese, spouse does not like cotija, otherwise I use shredded cheddar.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 7, 2012)

*Thanks alot - Mexican Rice Substitute*

Appreciate your note. Thanks so much. 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------

